# What cage to get?



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

I have been looking at cages for what feels like weeks trying to find the perfect cage. I want a cage that will last, is easy to clean, and comfortable for the ratties. I have two rats, I might get one more if I can find a certain color/pattern I want. They are out of their cage a lot, but I want them to have a nice roomy cage for when they are up. 

What does everyone feel are the best cages? 

Thanks!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Martin's and Midwest cages tend to be the unanimous votes for the best cages. Each have their pro's and con's. I have a double critter nation cage that I got because I loved the full double doors on the front, and I think it's super easy to clean, very sturdy, and it's big so I had fun filling the space with levels and hammocks and toys to keep my gals entertained. If you have up to four rats a single unit would work perfectly (it also has a storage shelf below and is on wheels) and is anywhere from $112 to $170 with free shipping in various places online. 
Martin's cages come with a better overall in cage set up because they have lots of ramps/levels and often an entire second floor that can keep your ratties active. Martin's cages are also easy to clean.
Both options are long lasting, easy to clean, and comfortable for ratties. It just depends on which kind of cage you think would fit better in your house, etc.


----------



## Oncegoneinsane (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm getting a Martin cage next month r-695


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

I really like the double critter nation cage, but I have never seen one in person. I love how it has double front doors! The pet store has a double ferret nation cage is that about the same as a critter nation cage? Same construction just different bar spacing and horizontal bars? My fiancee thinks its an overkill getting a double critter nation cage for 2 rats, but in the pictures a single just looks small to me. Another thing I was worried about is that the critter nation snaps together, if my dog jumps on it or my daughter knocks into it is it going to be sturdy? 

I also want a cage that is going to look nice in my living room. I have plenty of space for any size cage. 

The cages that I have been looking at are: DCN, DFN, Super Pet My First Home Deluxe Multi-Level Pet Home with Casters, and Super Pet My First Home for Exotics Large. That is pretty much the order I am interested in them.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Either DCN or Super pet my first home deluxe will be good. DCN can hold up to 12 rats (24 cubic feet) and the First home can hold up to 6 rats (12 cubic feet).


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

The single unit critter nation is plenty big. Like, I could get into one of those units and sit pretty comfortably. There's nothing wrong with the double, but the single would be way more than big enough for two. It can technically fit up to six. 

CNs also look very, very classy and nice. Definitely a good cage for a public space, and yes they snap together but they are VERY sturdy--much more so than any other critter cage I've ever seen. Your dog wouldn't even move it if he jumped onto it. 

If you have girls, I'd definitely do the CN over the FN--Ferrett Nation cages have 1" bar spacing that is much too big for females--they'll escape without even trying. The CN has 1/2" bar spacing which is perfect for a rat of any size.


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

Double Ferret Nation or Critter Nation.
They'll last forever, they're huge, and easiest cage to clean I've ever had.


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow! From the way the pictures looks I would not have guessed someone could fit in there. I guess my estimating of sizes is WAY off...lol. I need to get a tape measure! @[email protected]

I found an awesome deal on a DCN after shipping its $227. Yay for 20% off coupon codes! 

Thanks for all your help! I was really leaning towards a DCN, but now after talking to you I am sure that is what I want. ^_^

I like the size and ramps of the Martin r-695, but I don't care as much for the latching system or bottom, and it just looks like a home made cage. If I was gonna put my cage in another room besides the living room I might have given Martin cages more of a shot.


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

My double ferret nation is a bit taller than me and I'm 5'2" Just to give you better idea of the height. 
They are very big.


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm 5'2" also. I guess when I see the measurements I just don't think how big something is actually going to be. I am so excited now! I hope the shipping doesn't take forever. I am so impatient when I order something and then have to wait for it to get here. It is scheduled to be delivered on my birthday though so that is exciting! 

Oh and for anyone else looking I found a DCN at petsmart.com on sale for $230 and I entered a promo code for 15% off and free shipping. So my total for a Double Critter Nation and 2 hi-back litter boxes with tax is $208.10! That is the best price I have found so far. Much better than buying it at the local pet store.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah, Petsmart is very good for cages and such. I love the free shipping too. I got that same deal back in January.  I really love my DCN and my rats do too. 

BTW you should be prepared just in case..... When mine arrived there were parts that were bent, but we were able to bend them back. Also, the floor pan for the top level was broken. We had to get a replacement for it. There wasn't any charge, but it did take a week to arrive.


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

I have been reading tons of reviews and it seems like the packaging is a big problem with CN and FN cages =/ Out of all the reviews I have read it seems like issues related to the damage done during shipping is the biggest problem. Good to know that you were able to get the replacement part free, but sucks that you had to go through that in the first place. 

I would have never thought to go to petsmart for a cage because their prices in store are so expensive, but it was a nice surprise when I found out that DCN's are on sale and I could add a promo code to that sale price.


----------

